# Chips & Salsa



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I set a huge platter of chips & salsa out on the coffee table for the football games yesterday. We only ate a few by halftime of one of the games and decided for some reason to go outside and hit some golf balls into the cornfield. I left Lucy inside, and didn't even think anything of the chips. We always leave food out on the coffee table and she has never even sniffed it before. This has always been something I used to brag to people about Lucy; That she was trained to know the difference between her food and our food. 
Well, this apparently doesn't apply to chips and salsa because we came inside to find the platter licked CLEAN. Not a crumb of chip or drop of salsa was left, and this was an entire jar of salsa and a full bag of chips. 

I'm sure we will have some interesting BMs tonight out in the yard


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: I can totally see Samson doing that very same thing....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just wonder if she alternated between them- A little bit of chips and then a little drink of salsa?
Or just ate all of one or the other first?


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Was the salsa hot and spicey??? Tabitha would have topped it off with some beer!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

It wasn't real spicy, but she did drink a ton of water afterward.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Was the salsa hot and spicey??? Tabitha would have topped it off with some beer!!


Yeah....well, what kind of football party is that without beer, right?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I bet she went looking for a Margarita while you were outside. I know that is what I would have done!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey ... you have cornfields in Iowa? We use driving ranges in Ohio when we want to hit a few - we save the corn for E-85.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have this picture in my head of a chip being lipped up, dipped and slurpped. The rule of thumb is...once you brag you've jinxed yourself. I've fallen into that myself.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

The title of your post was funny; I was thinking of 2 goldens named "Chips" and "Salsa" - I think that will be my next two!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

And when they have had succes once..... this is a mighty step in a dog's life!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our first golden, Molly, took an entire roast beef off the counter.....and we're talking standing rib roast (prime rib)!!

Bad dog.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

are these chips the same as what we call chips over here in the UK ??


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, theres a couple cornfields in Iowa  I'll put it this way- If you were flying over the state in a plane and jumped out, you'd have about a 98% chance of landing in a corn field. 

Sasha, I never throught of that. Those would be great names for 2 dogs! Esp. if one of them was red and one was yellow


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dave- Chips & Salsa: http://www.edhat.com/img2/chipsAndSalsa180.jpg

Its funny how many different things are called chips around the world. I was shocked the first time I ordered chips in Canada and just got a bowl of potatos soaked in vinegar :yuck:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

they look like triangular crisps, but just made from corn instead of potatoes, I suppose our chips are more commonly known as French Fry's ??


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, usually people here eat corn chips w/ their salsa , but most "chips" here are from potato  Anything thin, dry, & crunchy would qualify as a chip, but your chips here would be called French Fries if they're skinny, or steak fries if they're thick. Then theres potato skins, waffle fries, cheese fries..... man I'm getting hungry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now yer making me hungry, and I just love chips, do you make chip butties out of them ??


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Butties? Thats a new one. Whats that?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Butties? Thats a new one. Whats that?


just another word we use for sandwich, basically 2 rounds of bread n butter with chips in the middle, and they're just great for dipping into a fried egg............hhmmmm


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

davebeech said:


> just another word we use for sandwich, basically 2 rounds of bread n butter with chips in the middle, and they're just great for dipping into a fried egg............hhmmmm


eewwww..... Isn't it funny how describing a dish can either make your mouth water or cause a gagging reaction?


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I had the same initial response as Sachac before reading the anecdote, what cute names! Before Bentley, I had it all set in my head that I would name my two new pals things like Frijole y Tamal, or Huevo y Chorizo, or Cerveza y Tequila ... but we never got another so I just call Bent whatever comes into my head at the moment. Anyway, great story! Having gotten away with it once, watch out for your coffee table this season!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

davebeech said:


> just another word we use for sandwich, basically 2 rounds of bread n butter with chips in the middle, and they're just great for dipping into a fried egg............hhmmmm


Dave - My ancestors came to the US in 1790 from Wales (there's even a village there with my surname). I always wondered just what were they thinking to leave such a beautiful place. But I now I understand - it was the food that drove them away!


----------

